# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  مجموعه اكسسوارات من الفضة 2011/2012

## دموع الغصون

اصبحت اكسسوارات الفضة في السنوات الاخيرة  تستقطب
العديد من الناس االبعض الآخر يرى انها موضة
وان موديلاتها المتميزة هي سر انجذاب الناس لها  ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بجننوا 
يسلمووووووووووووووو على الصور الزووووق
اكتر شي عجبوني هدول

----------


## دموع الغصون

العقيق الاحمر 
مشكورة على المرور الجميل 
ذوق راقي في الاختيار راق لي 
ودي لكِ

----------


## (dodo)

يسلمووو كتير عنجد انك زووووووق

----------


## rand yanal

*يسلموا كتيييييييير على الموضوع الجميل..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## دموع الغصون

دودو & رند & طوق 
 مشكورات على المرور الجميل 
 ذوق راقي في الاختيار 
عجبوني كتير اختياركم
 ودي لكن

----------


## علا وبس

كتير حلو و رائع عجبني

----------


## إن الله يراك

يا ويييييييييييييييييييلي بجننو عنجد رووووووووعة انا طماعة بدي اياهم كلهم هههههه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رائعه بكل تفاصيلها .. يسلمو دموع ..

----------


## shams spring

*بصراحـــــــــة بسطلوووووووووو ...بجننــــوووو قد ما هم حلويــــــــن  
انا بموت بالفضـــــــة..... وكتيــــــــــر بهتم فيووو.... 
وبصراحة اكتر صرت اخاف افوت ع محلات الفضل ....لانه بدفع كل الي بجيبتي وبطلع   
ما بقدر اقاوم.......*  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا على المرور العطر

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

_روووووووووووووووووووعه 
في كم قطعة حلوة_ 

 :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورين على المرور المعطر بشذى أرواحكم 
راق لي تواجدكم العطر هنا 
تقديري لكم*

----------

